# xosview not showing disk activity



## MarcoB (Apr 9, 2011)

I'd like to use sysutils/xosview as a system activity monitor and all monitors seem to work, except the disk i/o. It stays 0 forever, even when there is disk activity.

Does anyone have an idea how to make sysutils/xosview monitor my disks? I have 4 disks on an Intel SCSI RAID controller (SRCU42X) and 1 SATA disk.

Regards,
Marco


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2011)

From the pkg-descr:


> The FreeBSD version works but doesn't yet have full functionality. At the time of this writing, the meters that work are the Load meter, the CPU meter and the memmeter.  The other nonfunctional meters are not displayed.  Someone who understands how to grab statistics out of the kernel needs to volunteer to help make this a fully functional port!


----------



## MarcoB (Apr 11, 2011)

I've read that, but that information is incorrect. Other meters are displayed like swap, page and disk, which implies that they are working.


----------

